
Radiooooo – The Music Time Machine - alansammarone
http://radiooooo.com/
======
Cyberdog
It's interesting to see that the map reshapes as you move through the decades.
Germany splits into two and then goes back to one, Africa and the Indian
subcontinent get progressively decolonized, etc. It's not perfect,
particularly in east Asia (Taiwan is always independent and Korea is always
two countries, and neither are ever colonized by Japan), but what's there is
fun to see.

------
pgt
Wow, this is awesome. Many of the songs can't even be ID'd by Shazam and are
not on Apple Music.

I wish the initial modal dialog was easier to close and that the current track
ID was reflected in the URL bar, e.g.
[http://radiooooo.com/?track/df3115c7-4eea-4d26-aba9-3c190542...](http://radiooooo.com/?track/df3115c7-4eea-4d26-aba9-3c1905420d5a)

~~~
benjaminmoreau
[https://radiooooo.app](https://radiooooo.app) is the beta test new version
you should try :)

~~~
ragazzina
Thank you! radiooooo.com is blocked here at work but radiooooo.app isn't :)

------
jmiskovic
Fantastic. Here's another niftly radio app:
[http://radio.garden/](http://radio.garden/)

~~~
paulcarroty
[https://www.radio-browser.info](https://www.radio-browser.info)

Similar idea, no map, but supports community editing & many sort patterns &
ratings. Open Source.

------
benjaminmoreau
the UPDATE of radiooooo is here for testing:
[https://radiooooo.app](https://radiooooo.app) :)

~~~
batirch
Amazing really awesome classics :) I would listen those songs for days
nonstop.

There very few songs from my country though. Going to upload some.

------
StavrosK
One clarification: The dates specify the date of release, right? I went to the
site expecting to hear popular songs from that era/region, but I've never
heard of any of the songs it plays.

------
rkagerer
This is great! Love the artistic interface, it's refreshingly distinctive from
all the other websites I visit these days.

My only issue is the Taxi dialog didn't seem to position correctly in Chrome
on my Android, and I couldn't accept or dismiss it.

How did the author manage to keep playing music after forwarding me to the
iTunes store? iframe or something?

------
Pigo
I could see they are using three.js for a visual library, but I couldn't tell
what they were using for audio. Maybe they are interacting with the web audio
api directly, since they are only playing a single piece at a time. I didn't
hear in fade in/out or more advanced functionality.

------
owly
I love the creative design of this site/app! There are so many gems in here.
I’m now trying your updated iOS app in TestFlight, kids are using the old
version. 1\. I recommend changing Fornication Island to Seduction Island and
changing the picture from a behind in the water to something else. Kids love
this app and it should be kid friendly. 2\. The icon for the old version is a
better design and more memorable. I suggest changing it back. 3\. Making the
map look more like a paper map would be a way cooler interface, though could
be tough since you’d need one per decade. But it would REALLY make the app
unique.

------
teh_klev
Nice. I've got serious thing for 60/70's middle eastern/north african jazz and
prog, ranging geographically from Ethiopia to Turkey to Afghanistan. Back in
2004 to 2007 I used to have a late night radio show on UK local radio station
that broadcast on a Friday night and mingled in many of these gems along with
Caravan, Soft Machine, Pere Ubu and so much more.

Whoever Victor Kiswell is, sir, you have an amazing library of tunes and I'd
love to speak to you.

Current tune:

African Jumbo by Abbass Mehrpouya (1976, Iran)...bonkers good, would love to
own that.

------
haffla
I don't get it. No matter where I click I get: "This area /decade is empty".
[https://radiooooo.app](https://radiooooo.app) works though.

~~~
drewsberry
[https://radiooooo.com/](https://radiooooo.com/) doesn't work because it's
trying to XHR the http version of the site which gets blocked. The other .app
domain works fine though, like you said.

------
sequoia
If you like old time radio (I'm a big fan) check out the radio dramas on
[http://www.radioechoes.com](http://www.radioechoes.com) as well. You could
try out my scraper as well and see if it still works*
[https://sequoia.makes.software/projects/#radio-echoes-
downlo...](https://sequoia.makes.software/projects/#radio-echoes-downloader)
(I was using it to scrape & bundle mp3s to audio books for a while).

* edit: it doesn't :p

------
sandyarmstrong
This is really fun!

Not sure if bug or missing feature, but the decade tabs at the bottom of the
screen are unlabeled so I have to click around a bit to find the decade I
want.

Firefox 74.0b7 on macOS 10.15.3.

~~~
benjaminmoreau
Hello, please try this adress which is the new site and fixes a looot of bugs
!! :) here: [https://radiooooo.app](https://radiooooo.app)

have a good trip : Ben

~~~
sandyarmstrong
It's fixed, thanks!

------
rabidrat
This is brilliant! How have I never heard of this before?

------
Hamuko
How's the song upload feature in terms of copyright?

------
benjaminmoreau
UPDATE of the new radiooo for testing here:
[https://radiooooo.app](https://radiooooo.app) :))

~~~
flak48
Maybe the link of this post itself should be updated

------
possibleworlds
Nice! I collect tropical, good to see something like this do well. Can I ask
about the motivation / team behind it?

~~~
kdeldycke
It's a French collective curating rare and exotic nostalgia tunes since 2013
([https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/radiooooo-
the...](https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/radiooooo-the-hit-tune-
time-machine)). It was co-created by a member of the Polo & Pan duo
([https://www.discogs.com/artist/4106352](https://www.discogs.com/artist/4106352)).

An up to date revision of the site is available at:
[https://radiooooo.app](https://radiooooo.app)

Here's a little helper script to listen Radiooooo from the command line:
[https://github.com/vikbez/radiooooo-cli](https://github.com/vikbez/radiooooo-
cli)

~~~
possibleworlds
Now I remember a friend sending this to me a while back. Thanks for the info
and script!

------
dewey
I use this site for years already and I’m always happy to see it’s still
around. One of the little indie web gems.

~~~
benjaminmoreau
the new site for testing here: [https://radiooooo.app](https://radiooooo.app)
;)

------
twhitmore
Very cool. Listened to some French and African 70s stuff.. Thanks for posting
this.

One minor glitch -- user registration form wouldn't work for me.

It told me there was an error, therefore "my email must already be
registered".

~~~
benjaminmoreau
use this new adress: [https://radiooooo.app](https://radiooooo.app) it fix a
lot of bugs !

~~~
mzs
The new one added a breaking bug. With the old address I can option select the
text with a mouse to copy/paste. It may not seem a big deal, but many of the
strings for foreign songs are not ASCII so they are hard to type otherwise.

------
werds
Similar online radio station for old (new to you) music discovery:
[http://vintageobscura.net/](http://vintageobscura.net/)

------
mlang23
This site is barely accessible with a screen reader. Lots of unlabeled
graphical elements, and no obvious way to change the country from T&T.

~~~
xeromal
They should just delete the site

------
tomerds
This is an incredible website thank you the creator!

~~~
benjaminmoreau
thanks :)

------
verifex
It has a strange bug, where if you visit it with HTTPS, none of the songs
load. They could just use letsencrypt.

~~~
ryannevius
"It's not a bug, it's a feature" of most modern web browsers. A https page
that includes content fetched using http is called a "mixed content" page.
Radiooooo over https still fetches the songs via http requests, and so many
browsers block these requests.

~~~
benjaminmoreau
use this new adress: [https://radiooooo.app](https://radiooooo.app) it fix a
lot of bugs !

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
works like a charm, thanks

this site is pure awesome

------
xtracto
It is inaccurate: For Mexico 1980 it actually showed "La Union" band which is
actually Spanish.

~~~
ratcline
It may not be if it's songs that were popular in that area during that time
rather than songs FROM that place. I'm not sure if they differentiate which it
is, I didn't see any at a glance.

------
companyhen
I love this! I make sampled-based beats and it seems like a great way to dig
for samples.

------
megadrive
This is really good thanks. Great for discovering sounds from all over the
World and time.

------
thatguyagain
Wow! This is one of the most creative, fun website I have seen in years, thank
you!

------
astronautjones
I've been using this for years. it's a godsend. I love it beyond words.

~~~
benjaminmoreau
you should try the new release in test mode here:
[https://radiooooo.app](https://radiooooo.app) ;)

------
hammock
Low key this is awesome. Enjoying pulling up the 60s in US and the UK, or
Cuba.

------
cvaidya1986
Great!! How do you get around the copyright issue and how did you monetize?

------
shimulch
Brilliant. Loved it.

------
120photo
This is dope! Love it, web needs more art.

------
bilekas
This is cool. Just super super cool Wow!

------
zarker
This is amazing, love it.

------
tony1234
how nice is it, it is just the Big data and AI should doing!

------
metastart
Pause or Stop button?

~~~
benjaminmoreau
Hello, please try this adress which is the new site and fixes a looot of bugs
!! :) here: [https://radiooooo.app](https://radiooooo.app)

have a good trip : Ben

------
hallihax
This is really great!

------
Yokernutiy
Veeery good

